# Anybody else having this problem with their MySpace music page?



## Sedit (Jan 16, 2009)

I've run into this time and again...I go to upload a song or preview clip, and just after I finish filling out the Track Info page, and am ready to actually upload the MP3, it keeps sending me to the "We're sorry but MySPace encountered an unexpected error...yadda yadda..." instead. This happens like 70-80% of the time despite whatever browser I may be using (I generally prefer Firefox, but I tried Explorer just for shits, to see what may happen).

I've been trying to upload a new song for the last 3 weeks and getting this EVERY time!

I tried contacting them numerous times and never get a response.

So, is this an ongoing problem for everyone else as well, or am I just cursed?

ALso, has anybody figured out a way to circumvent/fix that? It's very aggravating, so any help would be much appreciated


----------



## haynari (Jan 17, 2009)

no that happens with me when i try to upload my original songs to my band's profile. also for some reason even when i put it on downloadable, it wont download or let me download it at all.


----------



## Sedit (Jan 17, 2009)

haynari said:


> no that happens with me when i try to upload my original songs to my band's profile. also for some reason even when i put it on downloadable, it wont download or let me download it at all.



that blows!

Shit, I cant even GET to the upload page!

THAT just blows my mind!  And it's been going on for awhile now.  I'm sure I'm not the only one either....so, this basically ammounts to ALOT of artists not getting any new music up on Myspace in quite awhile...you'd assume they'd address this issue.  I contacted them TWICE about it, and haven't heard a single word back.

I think I'm gonna haveta' check out Facebooks' options for music....Myspace is really unprofessional.   Which sucks, cuz it IS a great advertising and networking tool


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 19, 2009)

I hate Myspace with a burning fiery passion of DOOM! DOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!

So to answer your question, yes.


----------



## Sedit (Jan 20, 2009)

beyondspecies said:


> I hate Myspace with a burning fiery passion of DOOM! DOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!
> 
> So to answer your question, yes.


It's one of those "necessary evil" things though....at least, from a modern marketing stand point.

But yeah...they really oughtta' be ashamed at how glitchy they are


----------



## beyondspecies (Jan 21, 2009)

That's why I put links to my soundclick page on my Myspace page.


----------



## Sedit (Jan 25, 2009)

beyondspecies said:


> That's why I put links to my soundclick page on my Myspace page.



Also, not a bad idea!


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Jan 25, 2009)

Facebook!  Facebook is soooo much better.


----------



## Sedit (Jan 28, 2009)

kusanagi-sama said:


> Facebook!  Facebook is soooo much better.



I gotta look into it.  I hear it is...but than I also hear it's not as good for bands/musicians.  Truth is, I don't know for myself.  But I need to check it out regardless....since I'm a solo musician, and cannot gig, I need to be using every other avenue possible to promote my stuff


----------

